# 'Ugly' or off pics of your dogs!



## Caty M

Haha so I'm sure you've all been taking pics of your dogs.. and then right as the flash goes off, they pull a weird expression. Share the pics! Maybe I'm weird but I love the 'bloopers' pics. :heh:

Ignore the messy pile of crap, my downstairs neighbour came home with a big pile of wood and stuff one night and I've been nagging him to clean it up since to no avail. :tsk:

Bishop and Tess playing:









And I don't know WHAT this face is that Tess is pulling, LOL:


----------



## meggels

Lol, Irma, the frenchie I showed and was basically mine for 9 months....was the queen of taking bad pics. It was harder to get a good pic than it was a bad one. 

Normal/pretty Irma:










Typical pic:


----------



## meggels

Jersey Shore was on. Probably explains her worried expression. I tried to explain to her that she couldn't catch one of their diseases through the TV


----------



## malluver1005

I found a couple from our dog park adventures.


*I don't know what the heck he was doing here.*











*Take off in 5,4,3,2,1...*











*It's the attack of the Aspen!!!*


----------



## Caty M

I LOVE the second 'bad' pic of Irma.. with the bone, LOL. 

Aspens 'ugly' pics are still nice looking... you got a photogenic guy there!


----------



## Tobi

Tobi is such a weird looking dog... so his normal pictures would work well in this thread :lol: But... i've got 2 with a funny expression!

One is at the hiking area we go to, he wined and wailed and gave us a guilt trip to pick him up onto the rock we were on, he eventually made it just fine but he looked so goofy.
The other one is him running down his basketball with his inflexible little legs.....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Tobi said:


> Tobi is such a weird looking dog... so his normal pictures would work well in this thread :lol: But... i've got 2 with a funny expression!
> 
> One is at the hiking area we go to, he wined and wailed and gave us a guilt trip to pick him up onto the rock we were on, he eventually made it just fine but he looked so goofy.
> The other one is him running down his basketball with his inflexible little legs.....


I love ANY picture with Tobi in it!

I have plenty of these. Buck doesn't always have an angelic hound dog face. Sometimes it's downright alarming! Those lips...


----------



## malluver1005

Caty M said:


> Aspens 'ugly' pics are still nice looking... you got a photogenic guy there!


I know...no "ugly" pics of him here LOL!


----------



## Tobi

Caty if you didn't know any better you'd think those two hated each other!!! :lol:

Irma's bug eyes are hilarious!! i wish i'd have been able to view pictures earlier!!! made my day for sure!

and... Malluver did that lil dog live after the aspen attack?! :lol:


----------



## Debra

*What a precious funny face! Such expression! Love it!
*


----------



## SilverBeat

Oh, I have a lot..




Getting a little too intimate with that Kong, Wallaby.







ETA:


----------



## malluver1005

Tobi said:


> Malluver did that lil dog live after the aspen attack?! :lol:


She was fine lol...they were playing really rough...she was actually the ONLY dog Aspen got a long with!!

I love that picture...that dog's head totally fits inside his gigantic mouth!!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Oh my...I have a ton!LOL

Rhett:

of course "the shake"LOL









HAHA the "guilty brother" look!HAHA










I was trying to get a pic of his new collar....he went "no ears" on me!LOL










Brody:

I was trying to show off his new collar...he doesnt like camera flashes, as you can tell!LOL










Leo

Not his best shot!










Looks like a wild dog!LOL


----------



## Montana

These are hilarious! Weirdly enough my dog is extremely un-photogenic... I have to take multiple pictures to get a decent one. She has an awkward yoda-lightbulb head...


----------



## mel2mdl

My favorite of Oscar - he is really NOT dead!









Thomas - some silly ones, but no crazy ones...


----------



## hmbutler

Oh meggels, I think I laughed out loud at each pic of Irma, my workmates think I'm crazy hahaha those are hilarious! Especially the first "bad" one hahahaha


----------



## DaneMama

These aren't our dogs (my aunts dogs) but they're flippin' hilarious



















Shiloh










Akasha



















Akasha and Zuri



















Bailey (there's a flying treat in the top right corner)



















Emmy


----------



## hmbutler

hahaha love this one Natalie!



DaneMama said:


>


----------



## Scarlett_O'

DaneMama said:


> These aren't our dogs (my aunts dogs) but they're flippin' hilarious


HAHAHA Those ones are SOOO funny!LOL



>


And that one made me big time LOLOL


----------



## hmbutler

Scarlett_O' said:


> And that one made me big time LOLOL


that reminds me of duke's expression in almost all my photos of him  I'll have to find some on my computer at home later and upload them lol


----------



## CorgiPaws

Photo credit goes to Jon, of course, for the first two... Annie








Not her most flattering angle! LOL

















Braxton










TImber


----------



## hmbutler

the following are from a day playing with my friend's golden retriever, barlow.


----------



## Caty M

Natalie- your pics are amazing. Jon is a phenomenal photographer!! And your danes have quite the range of expression haha.

Linsey- I LOVE the drool bubble one, LOL.


----------



## DaneMama

Hey now...I took some of those pictures LOL :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Caty M

Oh- they all say Jon on the bottom, LOL 

Well then, you are too! I got my camera last Christmas and I still can't use it well LOL


----------



## Donna Little

Now I can't say I have any ugly pictures of my babies just because they are all so presh. :wink: But I have tons of really funny (and a little funny looking) photos. A couple of these are my boy Tommy that recently passed away. There were too many to choose from so I picked these 4. I noticed as I was going through some of my pics that I have an awful lot where my dogs look drunk. Hmmm.....


----------



## chowder

I don't have a lot of bad pictures of Rocky and Chelsy because they usually just end up being blurry! But, I have a lot where Rocky is giving me dirty looks!


The one and only time I tried to dress him up!


You don't have to crate a Chow puppy....just lay him on an air conditioner vent with a fan blowing on him and he won't move.


I interrupted his water bowl bath and got the dirty look again!


----------



## schtuffy

chowder said:


> I don't have a lot of bad pictures of Rocky and Chelsy because they usually just end up being blurry! But, I have a lot where Rocky is giving me dirty looks!
> 
> 
> The one and only time I tried to dress him up!


This one is priceless!!


----------



## schtuffy

This is the best I can do from work...

Louis in mid-yawn


No idea what is going on here...


Creepy happy face


He always does this crooked ears thing when we pick him up


Mid-yawn again....or is he trying to eat Hermes??


Blink!


Blink again!


----------



## lauren43

I have a few.


----------



## Caty M

Schtuffy- you have a cockatoo? Is he loud? I LOVE the bigger birds like cockatoos and macaws. All of Louis' bad photos are still good LOL

Lauren-








that's a pretty awesome pic for both dogs LOL


----------



## pandaparade

"THIS.....STICK.... IS.... AWESOMMMEEEUGGAAAUGHHH"


----------



## lauren43

Thanks Caty! Its one of my favs!

Ashley that is histerical!


----------



## SilverBeat

Okay.. I need more baby Rocky in my life...


So.. fluffyyyyy...


----------



## eternalstudent

This thread has just had me in stitches, the photos are brill!!!!

This one I think says a thousand words of how a picture can screw perception (my pup yawning)










and a split second later










These two I think are just fun 



















op2:


----------



## chowder

Have you all noticed how much our dogs seem to stick their tongues out at us? You think they are trying to tell us something!!


----------



## schtuffy

Caty M said:


> Schtuffy- you have a cockatoo? Is he loud? I LOVE the bigger birds like cockatoos and macaws. All of Louis' bad photos are still good LOL


Yea, she's an umbrella cockatoo. We were told she was male and then 5 years later she laid an egg out of the blue :shocked: She can get ear piercingly loud, though I wouldn't classify her as a problematic screamer. It drives me nuts though, especially when she does it at 5 AM... :doh:


----------



## Ivy




----------



## Ivy




----------



## hmbutler

accidentally snapped a few "uglies" of duke tonight and thought I'd revive this hilarious thread haha


----------



## SerenityFL

No, schtuffy, sorry. Your dog looks cute as all no matter what.

DaneMama, the one with your dog putting his mouth around the other dog's face and the puppy paws with the spit bubble...those are hilarious.


----------



## SerenityFL

Here's mine:

From their first night and following day, after visit to pet store, with me:



































​The boy, in Miami:








In their new yard in Maine:








during hail....


















(She wanted to be out there, don't let that look fool you, she just hatessssssssseesssesss the camera.)​
In Acadia:









(Dogs! Whatever you do, do NOT look at the camera!)​


----------



## MollyWoppy

Lol, that last ones a classic Serenity.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I have a few funny faces......

The "I'm gonna get you" ones

















" HA!!! GOT YA!"









Peanut butter faces

























And this one's pretty funny


----------



## CaliandBear

Noce pictures everyone, i have lots too. I will post up a few, 

Bear

















Cali

























thats yorgurt


----------



## CaliandBear

Shiloh









































roxy

































lol not sure what face shes tryin to make


----------



## rannmiller

Ok this thread is so hilarious, I was literally laughing out loud! But this picture just did me in, I LOVE it!



lauren43 said:


>


I feel like these should all be entered into a caption contest. 

Oh and Chowder, baby Rocky in his water bowl is so stinkin' CUTE!

I'll find some ugly ones tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Javadoo

Moka:


----------



## Slayer Girl

Her bee sting pic..one side all swelled








Squint at the camera time








Biting nails..not very lady like








morning face


----------



## tuckersmom20

Tuck and duke have their moments lol....









What big teeth you have!!


















I'll eat you!!


----------



## hmbutler

CaliandBear said:


> lol not sure what face shes tryin to make


I think that might be her sexy eyes? hahaha :lol:


----------



## MollyWoppy

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " HA!!! GOT YA!"



I Love these 2 photo's. Almost fell off my chair laughing, which was nice because I think I'm in a bad mood today.

If you ever decide you can do without your little cattle dog, you know where I am, OK????


----------



## SerenityFL

CaliandBear said:


>


This one looks like she just heard the funniest joke, EVAH!!!1!!!1!!!!!


----------



## CaliandBear

LOL ya that one she was eating a pig ear an i love how the pic came out,


----------



## minnieme

Minnie makes tons of ugly faces all the time....unfortunately I never seem to have a camera handy. Apologies for the blurry first one...it was taken with the crappy camera on my phone. Too funny to pass up though. 









"AHHHHHH, THE MOMSTER IS TRYING TO KILL ME....WITH WATERRRRR....HELPPPPPPPPP!!!!!"









"I lost my ears during a horrible skiing accident....it's tragic really"









"So I says to the guy....are you serious?! You can't be serious, Frank!"









"How dare you disturb my SLUMBERRRR!"


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

MollyWoppy said:


> I Love these 2 photo's. Almost fell off my chair laughing, which was nice because I think I'm in a bad mood today.
> 
> If you ever decide you can do without your little cattle dog, you know where I am, OK????


Thanks Penny! I'm glad these to were able to cheer you up a bit!

They are both the light of my life-----However if you had made that offer when she was in holy terror puppy mode at four months old-----:lol:


----------



## CorgiPaws

LOL Jill, those captions are hilarious. 

I love the "lost ears" picture... I will have the PERFECT shot lined up, and then I make some stupid noise to keep their attention... SOMETIMES, it works beautifully and I get shots like this:









BUT, probably 50% of the time, they just think I'm nuts, and I end up with:









Or, the ugliest picture EVER:


----------



## Caty M

I love the ugly pics. They really show dog's true personality :biggrin: I think danes may win though- those jowls seem to move in interesting ways!


----------



## hmbutler

few more of duke and my friend's dog barlow, taken today


----------



## CorgiPaws

Caty M said:


> I think danes may win though- those jowls seem to move in interesting ways!


Jowls? What jowls?!


----------



## minnieme

PuppyPaws said:


> LOL Jill, those captions are hilarious.
> 
> I love the "lost ears" picture... I will have the PERFECT shot lined up, and then I make some stupid noise to keep their attention...


Lol, yeah....getting a good pic at the dog park is hard..so much to smell! Getting and keeping her attention is so difficult....especially since I'm convinced she has some major ADHD. Also, she never looks as alert in photos as in person. I can take what I think will be a great and attentive looking photo of her, and when I see it, she still looks like she doesn't give a crap!


----------



## emilie

Pleeeease can i takes it offf


----------



## HappyPuppy

I love Derp threads like this!!


----------



## Tobi

I ran across this one today, and figured it was pretty fitting, he looks like a goof :tongue:







This is Titan, he was a goofy boy as well, always had tall grass zoomies, and loved his pool :lol:


----------



## malluver1005

Tobi said:


> I ran across this one today, and figured it was pretty fitting, he looks like a goof :tongue:
> View attachment 4383
> 
> This is Titan, he was a goofy boy as well, always had tall grass zoomies, and loved his pool :lol:


Awww, he looks like he was such a sweet boy! Huskies are such goofballs...


----------



## BrownieM

What a goon!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Wild dogue! This was taken by a photographer friend at the dog park about a month ago...


----------



## NewYorkDogue

*Two More...*










This was taken during his first swimming attempt. Well, it's not pretty, but he seemed to enjoy himself. (It actually reminds me of those weird jello molds my Mom used to make back in the 70's...)











A bizarre Francis Bacon-looking photo from a friend's cell phone.


----------



## Sprocket

OH I have PLENTLY of these pictures


----------



## Sprocket

emilie said:


> Pleeeease can i takes it offf


This pictures is so CUTE! It reminds me of when we put a hooded jacket on Sprocket. He sulked 

He sat like this for about 5 minutes until we took it off. 









OH and I found a funny, short legged photo, LOOK AT THOSE LEGS!


----------



## hmbutler

Sprocket said:


>


hahaha major sulking going on


----------



## xchairity_casex

HAHA i love these pictures so funny!!
heres my boy cesar









and then again a few months later








i dunno if anyone watches the show my name is early but the second i seen this last pic i thought o my self "oh no ive got a dog like earl hickey!!"


----------

